# Craig's List Table Saw Find



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm beginning the process of accumulating more woodworking tools so that I can undertake some more elaborate woodworking projects and build some new skills. I found this Craftsman Flex Drive table saw locally for $50. I read all of the first hand accounts (mostly negative) of the flex drive saws but decided, what the hell, for the price it seemed reasonable. The saw was in mostly good condition with cast iron top and extensions. I did some immediate mainenance, lubricating the motor with medium machine oil, lubing the bevel/height mechanisms with Tri-Flow, and tightening all of the fasteners. I also removed the surface rust on the top with a brass wire wheel, 220/320 sand paper, scotchbrite pad w/ WD40, and #0000 steel wool. I then put a few coats of carnuba wax on the surface, in the grooves for the miter guage, and on the bottom of the miter guage itself. It is now looking pretty good and seems to work pretty smooth. I picked up a can of lithium bearing grease so that I can re-lubricate and inspect the internal cable of the flex shaft on one of my next days off. The arbor has no slop and the blade spins pretty freely. Also, it looks to have a pretty sharp 28T Vermont American Dynamite blade installed. I think that I can avoid some of the problems that have been experienced with the Flex Drive saws by simply keeping it the saw lubricated, the blade sharp, and using the saw sparingly.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*nice job so far!*

I'd look into cable lubricants before I used Lithium grease. This showed up on Amazon: 




This one is for sliding cables like motorcycles, but there are definitely some for rotating cables. They may have graphite in them? I donno. 

Also: http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/ww...+lube&op=search&Ntt=cable+lube&N=0&sst=subset

 bill


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> I'd look into cable lubricants before I used Lithium grease. This showed up on Amazon: Amazon.com: Motion Pro 6 OZ CABLE SPRAY LUBRICANT LUBE --15-0001: Automotive
> 
> This one is for sliding cables like motorcycles, but there are definitely some for rotating cables. They may have graphite in them? I donno.
> 
> ...


The owners manual describes the process of checking and re-lubricating the cable as cleaning the the unsheathed steel drive cable with solvent and buttering with bearing grease (one that is good until -40). With the words used in the manual, I imagined regular automotive bearing grease was what they had in mind. That cable lube that you have the link to looks like it is more for a push/pull actuating type cable, like a hood release on a car. I'm not certian, but I feel like that would wash away some of the heavier greas inside of the sheathed drive cable and leave a gap...more for coating and treating the steel cable within than for the cable to "swim in" and spin smoothly. I'll try to do some more research on this. Has anyone else every re-lubed this cable? The manual describes it as a periodic maintenance item.


----------



## bartbarry (Jan 18, 2012)

Same one? in my area for $300???
http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/tls/2802643222.html

I'm in the market as well, looks like you got a steal (if they're the same unit)


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

You did well for $50....the wings alone are worth close to that. I wouldn't expect much from your VA blade though...you'd be doing yourself and your saw a favor by picking up something like a Freud Diablo D1040 40T blade for < $30, or better yet a 50T Onsrud from Ebay for ~ $21 shipped....much better blades, smoother cuts, etc. You may look to upgrade that fence sometime too. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

bartbarry said:


> Same one? in my area for $300???
> http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/tls/2802643222.html
> 
> I'm in the market as well, looks like you got a steal (if they're the same unit)


That looks like a different saw with a more elaborate base/cart under it. Either that is a flex drive saw with a different motor placement or it is a belt drive and the motor has been removed and is just sitting in the bottom tool tray. Interesting saw.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

I disassembled the flex shaft assembly yesterday to inspect the condition of the shaft and re-lubricate it. Happily, there are no signs of wear on the shaft at all. There was almost no grease on the shaft itself. I buttered it up with some lithium bearing grease (per the manual) and put it back together. 

Now for that fence...


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hello, I have 2 of these saws the first one I have had for about 20 years. In the first year I broke the drive cable, while ripping Oak skid wood. Pushing a little to fast for it. Replaced the drive cable and it has been working for the past19 years. I have never lubed the cable. But like the Carvewright cable I will use Gunk brand Chain lube W/Moly when I do. The secound one I went over and cleaned and oiled everything, replaced the Drive cable with a new one and it was never lubed.Still going strong! I use it to cut 3/4" Dado's. I like mine they are great!
Lee


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

My dad had a Flex Drive saw, not sure if they are the se or not, but I remember as a kid he was always having to change the cable because it did not like the Montana winters and no heat in the garage, he eventually changed the motor and converted it to a belt drive and has had no problems with THAT problem,

About 5 years or so ago, he finally had enough of the fence and took it off and took a sledge hammer to it do there was no way he could put it back on and use it. 

I can't recall the brand if fence that he put on, but he is now happy

Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------



## <*(((>< (Feb 24, 2010)

That's a great deal for $50. It sure did clean up nice as well. Now you just need to keep you eye out for a 1.5hp motor and find a pulley setup that will get you in the right RPM range. However, you may never need the new motor who knows?


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

knotscott said:


> You did well for $50....the wings alone are worth close to that. I wouldn't expect much from your VA blade though...you'd be doing yourself and your saw a favor by picking up something like a Freud Diablo D1040 40T blade for < $30, or better yet a 50T Onsrud from Ebay for ~ $21 shipped....much better blades, smoother cuts, etc. You may look to upgrade that fence sometime too. Good luck and have fun!


I got a $21 Onsrud 50T in the mail just before I left for work this evening. Now to put it on this weekend and cut something!:icon_smile:



goXtreme; said:


> ...he eventually changed the motor and converted it to a belt drive and has had no problems with THAT problem...


There is a pretty thorough thread on this forum about how that isn't practical or possible. He probably just got one of the Craftsman belt drive saws that are visually similar (and designed much better ). I read this and other long threads about these saws, yet, for the price I couldn't pass this one up. :boat:


----------



## SawdustDave (Feb 1, 2012)

When I was shopping for tablesaws I saw a lot of flex drive saws for sale. The only reason I didn't buy one was because I noticed they don't make them any more and I figured there had to be a reason. It looks to me like you made a very good deal. If you're not satisfied with it and decide to upgrade someday, sell it. There's always Craigslist.


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Phaedrus said:


> I got a $21 Onsrud 50T in the mail just before I left for work this evening. Now to put it on this weekend and cut something!:icon_smile:
> 
> There is a pretty thorough thread on this forum about how that isn't practical or possible. He probably just got one of the Craftsman belt drive saws that are visually similar (and designed much better ). I read this and other long threads about these saws, yet, for the price I couldn't pass this one up. :boat:


Well, he is too cheap to buy another saw, so he prolly fabricated everything to make it work

Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

I was wrong guys, he did throw that saw away and buy another saw, sorry, my bad

Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

goXtreme said:


> I was wrong guys, he did throw that saw away and buy another saw, sorry, my bad
> 
> Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


 
No worries. I'll probably have the same in my future eventually. The cast iron wings alone are worth more than I paid for the saw, so I should come out okay. Until then, though, I'll cross my fingers and keep using it.:gunsmilie:


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

Once you get your TS up to par, and your satisfied it is working and looking 100% better than when you purchased it. SELL IT, and upgrade to a better designed saw, however do exactly like you did with the current saw patiently keep looking on CL and when you find a gem looking like a piece of coal, but at the right price, restore and you have either a TS that will last you or another stepping stone to something better.

My last CL purchase was from a guy who did exactly that, his first TS was a $25 hunk of junk he said he did 3 TS restorations until he got the one he wanted. His Air Compressor was the 3rd or 4th, and same with his Drill Press, the current one he got for $50 and was a 1 hp type that often goes for $300+. I thought I was good at buying stuff at right price of CL this guy was a great example for me.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

*Added ZCI and splitter*

So today I visited my very first ever Woodcraft store. I've drooled all over their website, but today I got to drool in person. It was pretty hard not to leave with one of _everything_ that they have--but instead I left with just one thing: a MicroJig Pro Steel Splitter kit. I had ordered a [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Leecraft-CR-1-Clearance-Insert-Craftsman/dp/B0000DD1BJ/ref=sr_1_3?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1340334845&sr=1-3"]LeeCraft CR-1[/ame] zero clearance insert on Amazon last week. I hadn't had a chance to install this yet, but thought I'd tackle both at once since they go hand in hand.

The ZCI installed without a hitch. The instructions were both concise and brief. It probably wasn't necessary, but I opted to drill and countersink a hole at the front of the insert to utilize the screw that was used to hold down the front of the OEM Craftsman throat plate.

The splitter kit also went fairly well. The instructions for this were length (perhaps to a fault), but certainly covered all of the bases. I used 3/4" MDF instead of the 1/2" MDF that they insist up on in the instructions simply because I didn't have any 1/2" laying around. I corrected for the height difference when aligning the installation jig with the blade and continued the installation per the instructions. The only problem that I ran into in this process is that the second pair of holes that I drilled into the ZCI (toward the back side of the saw) had clearance issues. One of the holes actually went right into the cast iron lip that the ZCI sits on. It is possible that I didn't properly correct for the height difference of my setup board, but I'm pretty confident in my actions. Regardless, this proved not to be a problem. I trimmed the plastic inserts that go into the rear holes so that they didn't extend beyond the ZCI's depth and life was good. 





































--


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

Glad to see the added splitter. I was just about to bust your chops for not having one installed. Great rehab.
I bought a couple of the Onsrud blades about 2 months ago. Great blades, great price, and no shipping. Can't beat that deal.
Bill


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I see 3 nice upgrades....ZCI, MJ splitter, and an Onsrud 50T blade. Nice job! :thumbsup:


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

knotscott said:


> I see 3 nice upgrades....ZCI, MJ splitter, and an Onsrud 50T blade. Nice job! :thumbsup:


A new fence or miter guage are next on the list for the saw, but those will require more cash. I'll have to really distract the wife whenever I do that....


----------



## Bob R (Sep 22, 2010)

Bill White said:


> Glad to see the added splitter. I was just about to bust your chops for not having one installed. Great rehab.
> I bought a couple of the Onsrud blades about 2 months ago. Great blades, great price, and no shipping. Can't beat that deal.
> Bill


 

Hey Bill,care to post where you got your Onsrud blades,i
d maybe like to try one?


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Canarywood said:


> Hey Bill,care to post where you got your Onsrud blades,i
> d maybe like to try one?


 
http://www.ebay.com/sch/onsrudcutter2010/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686

This is the ebay seller that is selling Onsrud blades cheaply. I believe that they are a discontinued blade.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Phaedrus said:


> A new fence or miter guage are next on the list for the saw, but those will require more cash. I'll have to really distract the wife whenever I do that....


_"Oh look honey, your shoes have a scuff on them....why don't you go out shopping and get yourself a new pair while I vacuum the house? "_ (that should distract her for a few hours anyway!) :laughing:


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

She's working on her PhD, so maybe I'll waint a couple months until she is busy again. Your suggestion might be REALLY expensive.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Bob R (Sep 22, 2010)

Phaedrus said:


> http://www.ebay.com/sch/onsrudcutter2010/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686
> 
> This is the ebay seller that is selling Onsrud blades cheaply. I believe that they are a discontinued blade.


 

Thanks


----------

